

Need to go down 4 floors at Tech. University of Munich?  Take the giant slide. - jawns
http://www.buzzhunt.co.uk/2010/11/28/giant-slide-in-technical-university-of-munich/

======
samarudge
They just need one going from the bottom floor to the top, now that would be
cool

